# Beginner growing questions, need help



## omikilla (Feb 12, 2010)

So im about to begin my first grow which is white widow femenized. Im using a grow tent with mylar interrior and it zips up completely, it is 4 ft wide 2ft deep and 5 ft high. Here are my questions please help:::

1. About lighting- If i get 4 t5 growlights ading to 8000 lumen is that good for veging? 

2. Lighting- another idea i was wondering if i buy a 250w hps can i use it for both veg and flowering for my 2 plants i plan to grow? Or do i need a diff light for veg state..and if i can use hps the whole process, wat are the differences

3. Since my grow tent will be concealed most of the time, do i neede to install some sort of fan because of vent? I heard sumwere opening the tent for 5 min is enough vent, is this true? more info on vent please

4. Since im a US grower im scared neighbors might smell. Im putting this tent in my garage which is 1 fence away from neghbors backyard. Should i be concerned about the smell?

PLEASE HELPP :48:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 12, 2010)

*congrats on starting your new hobbie :joint:

ill try and give you some answers to your questions 

1,for lighting you are gonna need 5000 lumens per sq ft ,,,so in a 3 x5 your gonna need 15000,,,have you all ready bought your lights ?

2 you can veg with  a hps,,but a lot if have the lights prefer to veg under flos cfls or mh and flower under hps 
a 250 hps will give out 25000-270000 and will be good for your 2 plants 

3 yes you are gonna need some ventalation to pull fresh air in and take the hot air out and a fan for air circulation and to create a gentle breeze  so a minumum of 3 fans 

4,you can buy/make a carbon scrubber to deal with the smell if your worried ,,

goodluck eace:*


----------



## GeezerBudd (Feb 12, 2010)

omikilla,
So your tent is 3 x 3 x 5 feet?
Square?

Gb


----------



## omikilla (Feb 12, 2010)

o thanks for helpufll response UK, and my dimension of the tent is 3ft wide, 5 ft high, 1.6ft deep


----------



## omikilla (Feb 12, 2010)

and no i didnt buy any lights yet, thats my final step before growing


----------



## Locked (Feb 13, 2010)

If you are growing autos dude you can do the whole thing under a HPS...their veg life is vry short...you might want to get a cfl or two for seedling stage...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 13, 2010)

You say your dimension are 3ft wide x 1.6 ft deep and 5 ft tall you have 4.8 ft2 (square feet) and 24 ft3(cubic feet)

With 4.8 ft2 x 3000lumens per ft2=14,400  for Vegative growth and  5000 lumens per ft2 = 24,000 lumens needed for flowering.  A HPS gives 29000 lumens(max) putting you way over the 5000 l/ft2 for flowering . A conversion bulb coverting a HPS ballist system to burn a HM gives 19,500 lumens that IMO would be the way to go

I would like UK says use at least 3 fans and maybe a 4th
1 intake, 1 exuast, 1 osolating and if needed 1 pulling air off the light hood


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 13, 2010)

You can make it stealth in a garage that close. Just don't go cheap on set-up, stealth/cost over jail, no brainer, feel me?


----------



## omikilla (Feb 13, 2010)

hamster i saw your 2nd journal,reely nice job you did. Im hoping i can do something like that. Wondering what kind of ventelation did u use for that tent? Im trying to copy u to get ur results  In my tent i gotta worry about smell so im getting a carbon fan 4inch blowing air out at top of tent, and for vent im putting a 6inch fan blowing air in at the bottom...Is this enough ventalation? and if i put the carbon fan ontop does this count as an exhaust or do i need a seperate fan for taking out air. Anyones help is greatly apreciated. ( they didnt let me put links for the fans i was gonna get cuz i didnt post 15times )


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Feb 13, 2010)

save your money & go w/ a passive vent for a tent that size. hope ur not talking of a booster fan as they are not intended to do what you need it to do. vortex are good fans. look on ebay for hydro source store. thats where i find good deals. look @ exchanging air 3-5 times/minute.


----------



## omikilla (Feb 13, 2010)

6 inch INLINE DUCT FAN  , thats the title of the fan i was going to buy.. doc if u could giv me any links to a fan that ii shud install in my tent that will be great


----------



## Locked (Feb 13, 2010)

Yeah I hve a turbo fan on top of both of my tents...I found them online a while back for 10 bucks a piece...


----------



## GeezerBudd (Feb 13, 2010)

Omikilla,
75 to 125 cfm should change the air 3 to 4 times a minute.
Yep you could use a passive-what I'm doing now and its working fine.
If you can get a speed controller, you're really set.

Thanks for responding.

Gb


----------



## omikilla (Feb 13, 2010)

docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> save your money & go w/ a passive vent for a tent that size. hope ur not talking of a booster fan as they are not intended to do what you need it to do. vortex are good fans. look on ebay for hydro source store. thats where i find good deals. look @ exchanging air 3-5 times/minute.


 whats a passive vent and a vortex fan?


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 13, 2010)

LOL...sounds like you need to do some basic research bud....not trying to be a dyck or anything...but I mean do a google search and it will show you a pic.


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Feb 13, 2010)

If you check out my tent setup on my grow journal or the tent growers club thread its pretty basic. 400w digital ballast thats outside the tent, a 170 cfm fan sucking air through my carbon filter (elimates all odor) and blowing it out the tent, and like hamster lewis, a turbo fan on the top blowing air in. I use the turbo fan more or less to give the plants a breeze to strengthen their stems but it also does aid as an intake.


----------



## omikilla (Feb 14, 2010)

ok lol sorry for looking like a noob and asking those questions..I now plano n buying a turbofan cuz its cheap and i gues it works nice. I have a pretty good idea of a setup now after looking at wally's journal. I have everything planned out. Thanks for all of your help. In a month or so i think i will be making my journal on this site


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Feb 14, 2010)

Good luck man, happy i could be of assistance. I'll keep my eye out for an omikilla GJ.


----------



## zem (Feb 14, 2010)

you should take very good care of any light leaks and noise too for stealth. always close that garage when you open the growroom and make sure your venting out of the garage and not just recirculating the same air from your tent to the garage  keep us posted


----------



## NorthernHoney (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi Omikilla, I am almost through my first grow and just wanted to add my .02 cents in here. I personally would do tons of research on everything these nice folks are suggesting and imo/e would start out with an easier strain to grow than white widow. It is a very finicky strain and maybe not the best for a novice grower. I am a fairly good gardener and tried it and have decided to put the rest of my fem ww seeds away for a future grow when I am more experienced. There are lots of strains that are much better suited for a beginner. But, having said all that I myself said "I can do it" and did I just didn't get the best results. So, take that into consideration as well. 
Good luck.


----------



## omikilla (Feb 14, 2010)

Is wonderwoman a hard strain to grow?? it has allot of yeild ive read so thats why i was planning on it. But if any 1 knows easier strains to grow with a good yeild that will be good. I know i seem like a noob bein concenred mainly on yeild but i just want allot on my 1st grow  suggestions will be nice(im only going to buy fem seeds)


----------

